# Polizei: Frauen fühlten sich durch Angler bedroht - "Grießbällchen geworfen"



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli







*Polizei: 
Frauen fühlten sich durch Angler bedroht
 "Grießbällchen geworfen"​*
Als bekennendem Macho fällt es mir mehr als schwer, die folgende Meldung von Regenbogen.de nicht zu kommentieren.

Zwei junge Frauen, die im Winklersbergsee bei Ihringen badeten, hielten wohl anfütternde Angler für ganz "schlimme Finger", die unschuldig badende Frauen mit Steinen bewerfen würden.

Die gerufene Polizei stellte fest, dass es sich um "Grießbällchen" handeln würde, die nicht für die Damen, sondern zum füttern der Fische gedacht waren......

http://www.regenbogen.de/nachrichte...170612/ihringen-angler-werfen-griessbaellchen

-------------------------------------------​Kommentar
Sicher eher Stadt- als Landfrauen......

Mich würde auch zuerst mal interessieren, ob in dem See überhaupt gebadet werden darf..

Und warum die Damen gleich die Polizei riefen, statt mal die Anfütterer anzusprechen und zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Leiwandizer (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Polizei: Frauen fühlten sich durch Angler bedroht - "Grießbällchen geworfen"*

Klingt wie eine Meldung aus der Tagespresse [emoji39]


Tight lines 
Leiwandizer


----------



## cafabu (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Polizei: Frauen fühlten sich durch Angler bedroht - "Grießbällchen geworfen"*

Gajoil, muss ich mir merken. Mit Grießbällchen kann man Frauen anfüttern


----------



## junglist1 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Polizei: Frauen fühlten sich durch Angler bedroht - "Grießbällchen geworfen"*

Man schaue unter meistgelesen auf Regenbogen.de....
--> Der letzte Brief eines Hundes...
Die greifen halt nur die wichtigen Themen auf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Polizei: Frauen fühlten sich durch Angler bedroht - "Grießbällchen geworfen"*

Regenbogenpresse ;-)))

Mich würde immer noch zuerst interessieren, ob man da überhaupt baden darf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Polizei: Frauen fühlten sich durch Angler bedroht - "Grießbällchen geworfen"*

geiler Kommentar auf unsere FB-Seite dazu:
_Liebe Frauen: 
Angelnde Männer bedrohen keine Frauen!!!!
Sie flüchten vor ihnen!!!_

Würd ich unterschreiben.......
:g:g:g


----------



## Ukel (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Polizei: Frauen fühlten sich durch Angler bedroht - "Grießbällchen geworfen"*

Hätten sie mal besser Wattebällchen geworfen......


----------



## Franky (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Polizei: Frauen fühlten sich durch Angler bedroht - "Grießbällchen geworfen"*

Naja, was da ins Wasser plumpst, ist so nicht wirklich erkennbar! Und "Griesbällschn" klingen, wenn sie denn richtig gemacht sind, schon mal wie Stein. Eigentlich wie alles, was man ins Wasser schmeisst...  Ob Blei, harte Futterkugel, Stein oderoderoder... Wäre im Zweifel was für "Wetten dass..." gewesen: ich kann am Platsch erkennen, was ins Wasser plumpst! :q
Davon ab - wenn ich als Angler Schwimmer sehe, schmeisse ich nichts dahin! Und als Schwimmer mache ich die da am Ufer auf mich aufmerksam, da ich um 21:30 nicht davon ausgehe, dass man mich sieht! Und zusätzlich - die Polente rufe ich definitiv nicht zu allererst!

Achja - der See ist als Badesee ausgewiesen...


----------



## Riesenangler (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Polizei: Frauen fühlten sich durch Angler bedroht - "Grießbällchen geworfen"*

Kenn ich aber. Bin auch schon als " Gaffer" angezeigt worden. Sitze schon einige Stunden auf dem See zugegeben in der Nähe einen Yachtsteges, da legen sie zwei Tittenmäuse splitternackt hinten auf deren Yacht aufs Sonnendeck. Klar schaut man auch mal. Na jedenfalls nach zwei Stunden, tauch der Wasserschutz auf und stellt mich zur Rede, was und wieso und warum gerade hier. Auf meinen Hinweis, das ich schon Stunden, bevor die Mädels auftauchten hier sitze, sind die dann abgezogen. Und von der Anzeige habe ich nie wieder was gehört.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Polizei: Frauen fühlten sich durch Angler bedroht - "Grießbällchen geworfen"*

Spanner auch noch -  was sind Angler üble Kerls...


----------



## phirania (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Polizei: Frauen fühlten sich durch Angler bedroht - "Grießbällchen geworfen"*

Na wenn sich beim anfüttern ein paar Maden in den Bikini verlaufen ist doch auch nicht SO schlimm...|rolleyes

Da kommen wenigstens Gefühle auf..


----------



## Hechtbär (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Polizei: Frauen fühlten sich durch Angler bedroht - "Grießbällchen geworfen"*

Boardieferkelalarm????

 :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Polizei: Frauen fühlten sich durch Angler bedroht - "Grießbällchen geworfen"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Spanner auch noch -  was sind Angler üble Kerls...




Hallo,

da ich mich relativ viel am Wasser bewege, habe ich ab und zu schon welche beim Schnackseln überrascht.
Ein Spanner bin ich aber nicht, wenn die zu dumm zur Platzwahl sind - selber schuld.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## gründler (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Polizei: Frauen fühlten sich durch Angler bedroht - "Grießbällchen geworfen"*

Gäbe es Einhornmurmeln hätten se sich gefreut wie kleine Kinder.....

#h


----------



## Riesenangler (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Polizei: Frauen fühlten sich durch Angler bedroht - "Grießbällchen geworfen"*

@ Phirania. Wenn denn in meinem Fall Bikinis vorhanden gewesen wären. Nichts.


----------



## Hechtbär (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Polizei: Frauen fühlten sich durch Angler bedroht - "Grießbällchen geworfen"*

In das ein oder andere "Tal" würden die Maden schon hineinwandern...


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Polizei: Frauen fühlten sich durch Angler bedroht - "Grießbällchen geworfen"*



Hechtbär schrieb:


> In das ein oder andere "Tal" würden die Maden schon hineinwandern...



Hauptsache riecht nach ollem Fisch und ist dunkel und warm


----------



## Riesenangler (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Polizei: Frauen fühlten sich durch Angler bedroht - "Grießbällchen geworfen"*

Es gibt zwei Dinge die nach Fisch riechen. Das eine ist Fisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Polizei: Frauen fühlten sich durch Angler bedroht - "Grießbällchen geworfen"*

watt seid ihr pöhse ;-))))


----------



## fischbär (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Polizei: Frauen fühlten sich durch Angler bedroht - "Grießbällchen geworfen"*

Also die Angler sind ja ein pöhses Volk! Man sollte Angeln verbieten!


----------



## Leiwandizer (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Polizei: Frauen fühlten sich durch Angler bedroht - "Grießbällchen geworfen"*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> ... zwei Dinge die nach Fisch riechen...




Muahahahahaha , ich brech nieder. Der war sehr fein ))




Tight lines 
Leiwandizer


----------



## fishhawk (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Polizei: Frauen fühlten sich durch Angler bedroht - "Grießbällchen geworfen"*

Hallo,

wenn ich so dunkel an meine Grundwehrdienstzeit erinnere, wurde da immer was von  Menschen mit Sehbehinderung erzählt, die an einem Fischgeschäft vorbei gehen.

Zurück zum Thema:

Gut, dass es sich bei den Schwimmern nicht um einen Politiker der Grünen nebst Lebensgefährtin gehandelt hat, sonst wäre die Sache vielleicht nicht so glimpflich abgelaufen.,


----------

